# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Σπόροι για καναρίνια φωνής

## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μπορει καποιος να μου πει ενα μειγμα σπορων σε αναλογια % για ολο το χρονο?

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι το καναρινι φωνης πρεπει να εχει διαφορετικο μειγμα σπορων απο ενα απλο καναρινακι???

----------


## οδυσσέας

...............γιατι θελει γρασαρισμα το λαρύγγι να κελαηδήσει. :Anim 59:

----------


## geog87

ρουψεν φιλαρακι...δινε ρουψεν!!!!

----------


## panos70

κοκκινο μεχρι 5%

----------


## xarhs

τωρα ρε παιδια δεν πολυ καταλαβα..... το ρουψεν το προτεινετε?

γιατι εγω τι τραβηξα για να εχω μιγμα χωρις ρουψεν

----------


## lagreco69

> τωρα ρε παιδια δεν πολυ καταλαβα..... το ρουψεν το προτεινετε?
> 
> γιατι εγω τι τραβηξα για να εχω μιγμα χωρις ρουψεν


Χαρη στα αστεια το λεει! ο Geοrge.

----------


## jk21

ειπα να μην σχολιασω ,αλλα ο Γιωργακης το βαλε σαν δολωμα για να με βαλει στην κουβεντα και τσιμπησανε αλλοι .... 


ποιο ρουψεν και ποιο rape seed ; ακομη με αυτο θα ασχολουμαστε; ποιο μαυρο και ποιο κοκκινο; 

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια  (ποστ 92 για τις ποικιλιες ) (ποστ 31 για την γνωμη ενος γνωστου κριτη )*

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εμενα με μπερδεψε ο πανος................. οχι ο γιωργος..... χαχαχαχαχ!!!!!!!

ειδα τον γιωργο που το λεει για πλακα και μετα βλεποντας τον πανο το πιστεψα..........

----------


## jk21

ο Πανος δεν κανει πλακα .Προτεινει μια χαμηλη ποσοτητα κοκκινου rubsen που σε αυτο το ποσοστο δεν εχει επιδραση σοβαρη το ερουκικο του πραγματι (αρκει να μην τρωνε πολυ απο αυτο και παρατανε αλλους σπορους τα πουλια )


αλλα προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι εχει καμμια επιδραση και στο τραγουδι .... και δεν το στηριζω στην δικια μου εμπειρια ... δεν εχω δωσει rubsen για να μπορω να συγκρινω ,αλλα εχουν αλλοι εφαρμοσει διατροφη και με ρουπσεν και χωρις και δεν ειδαν καμμια διαφορα 


και για να τελειωνει αυτο το παραμυθι με το λαδωμα της περιοχης που παραγονται οι φωνες του πουλιου ....

αν παει ρουψεν ή αλλος σπορος στην τραχεια που φιλοξενει τις syrinx (κατι σαν τις δικες μας φωνητικες χορδες ) το πουλι θα πεθανει απο πνιγμο ... το οποιο λαδωμα ψηλα του ραμφους και του ουρανισκου ,δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο στην χροια του τραγουδιου  ...  επιπλεον και το κανναβουρι και το νιζερ και η περιλλα ειναι φουλ λιπαροι σποροι  και περα απο το τοξικο ερουκικο ,στα αλλα μοιαζουν  με το rubsen

----------


## xarhs

εγω που εκοψα το ρουψεν δεν ειδα διαφορα πουθενα.........

----------


## jk21

εσυ βρε δεν εχεις τιμπραντο .. το ρουψεν ανιχνευει dna τιμπραντο και μαλινουα μονο και ενεργοποιει την θαυματουργη δραση του ! στα αλλα κανει τον ψοφιο κοριο ....

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

να που τελικα εχει διαφορα,λειπει η βρωμη κ εχουν τροποποιηθει τα ποσοστα στους υπολοιπους σπορους...ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Σταυρο εγω απλα σου παρεθεσα ενα μιγμα που προτεινε ο ανθρωπος ,χωρις χρηση ρουπσεν .Αν θες να σου σχολιασω εκεινο το μιγμα ,νομιζω για περιοδο αναπαραγωγης και πτεροροιας ,ειναι αρκετα ελαφρυ σε θερμιδες ,γιατι οι αμυλουχοι ειναι 80 % ,ενω στο προτεινομενο απο μενα ειναι 75 % και σε αλλα ετοιμα μιγματα ακομη λιγοτερο ,με αυξημενους λιπαρους .Οι λιπαροι σποροι που υπαρχουν στην συσταση του εχουν μεταξυ τους την ιδια αναλογια  με την αναλογια αναμεταξυ των δικων μου λιπαρων (σαν ειδη ειναι οι ιδιοι σποροι )  .Η υπαρξη της βρωμης σαφεστατα θετικη θρεπτικα ,γιατι εχει σημαντικα ανωτερη ποσοτητα καποιων βασικων θειουχων αμινοξεων ,οπως της μεθειονινης ,λυσινης ,κυστεινης σε σχεση με το κεχρι .Επισης η προσθηκη ενος αμυλουχου σπορου (βρωμης ) με μειωση ενος αλλου που ειναι σε υπερεπαρκεια και επισης αμυλουχος ,δεν εχει καμμια επιδραση στο τραγουδι ,ακομα και να επηρεαζει το λαδι του καθε σπορου ,γιατι δεν ειναι ελαιουχοι

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

οποτε συνεχιζω με το κλασικο 6 σπορων μιγμα κ χωρις ρουπσεν,ευχαριστω παιδια...

----------


## panos70

Δεν ειπα οτι κανει καλο αλλα μεχρι 5% μπορεις να το δινεις ,αλλα και τοσο μικρο ποσοστο,δεν ξερω αν μπορει να εχει θετικη επιδραση  σε αυτες τις δυο ρατσες, πουλια που τρωνε ρουπσεν σε μεγαλο ποσοστο συνεχομενα και με μπισκοτο μεσα με τροφη χειμα απο πετ σοπ ,ζουν μεχρι και 10 χρονια ,ειναι μαλλον θεμα οργανισμου του καθε πουλιου το ποσο αντεχει

----------


## jk21

Πανο για αυτα που τρωνε μπισκοτο δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος ..... ακομα και να ζουνε ειτε παχουλα θα ειναι ,ειτε θα εχουν ταισμενους καλα του μυκητες που θα παρασιτουν αυξημενοι πανω τους 

Οσο για αυτα που τρωνε ρουψεν .... αν το ρουψεν ειναι εισαγωμενο απο καναδα και ηπα (με κυρια παγκοσμια τοποθεσια παραγωγης του ,την τεραστια κοιλαδα manitoba του καναδα ) ειναι μεταλλαγμενο (γενετικως τροποποιημενο ) με χαμηλο ερουκικο . Αν αυτο μπορει να δινει αλλα προβληματα δεν μπορω να το ξερω ,αλλα τα προβληματα του ερουκικου και των γλυκοζιτων ,δεν υπαρχουν .Παντως στο εμποριο υπαρχει σιγουρα και ευρωπαικης προελευσης αρχεγονο

----------


## geog87

α ρε jk ποσο μ'αρεσει να σε διαβαζω....σκετη απολαυση εισαι!!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ωστε ειναι κοιλαδα στον καναδα η manitoba? 

και εγω τον jk τρελαινομαι να τον διαβαζω...... σαν ντοκιμαντερ μικρου μηκους χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21



----------


## xarhs

πρεπει να εχει κυριολεκτικα αχανης εκταση................ 

οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε δημητρη....!!!!

----------

